# Alpha pharma trenarapid or thaiger pharma tren ace?



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

hey guys, currently on cycle..you can check my other post to see my cycle on my page... http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/269501-testolic-g2g-cycle-pictures.html

im already using Pharma labs tren ace.

im thinking about switching to alpha pharma trenarapid or thaiger pharma tren ace once i have used the pharma labs tren..

heres the question, to you guys that have used thaiger pharma or alpha pharma trenarapid..did you get good results from it,

and did it seem properly dosed? and also do you guys feel its worth the money as they or a little more on the pricey side.

if any of you guys have used these brands before, do let me know.

thanks.


----------



## Sieve (Oct 5, 2010)

Get Alpha between the two


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

yeah im thinking more about the alpha, just heard some good things about thaiger pharma too..


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

In for answers for AP tren a

Users


----------



## Lawrence 82 (Jun 1, 2012)

Heard AP trenarapid has major pip, love the para tho


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

Id go for ap based on experience of other compounds and that all the thaiger stuff on wedinos tested as no active ingredient


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

Also heard about bad pip from the trenarapid, be good to here some more Upto date reviews tho


----------



## Lawrence 82 (Jun 1, 2012)

Rav212 said:


> Also heard about bad pip from the trenarapid, be good to here some more Upto date reviews tho


does sound strange how there oils are top notch no pip from different tests, deca and para and how they would get it very wrong with tren A ?

surely being one or if not the largest ugl they dont test for this b4 release


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

@Big Ian could you link me to the test results on wedinos mate?

and done some reading and searching and found mostly good reviews on alpha..

if i do go ahead with the trenarapid, i will be posting on here about my use with it in terms of effect, pip etc etc.

anyone else used these labs tren ace?


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

Jboy67 said:


> @Big Ian could you link me to the test results on wedinos mate?
> 
> and done some reading and searching and found mostly good reviews on alpha..
> 
> ...


Currently on page 4 http://wedinos.org/db/samples/index/page:4 samples w002167 and w002177 matey


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

Thank you sir!


----------



## ketil_n (Sep 8, 2011)

Yes, the Thaiger pharma is fake Thaiger Pharma. Look at the spelling "enantyate" I have the same fake, i got it from Sharm el sheik, Egypt.

I have been wondering long time if it was fake, i guess i got the answer today

I olso used the dexxa 200 as also listen as no active ingridense on the same page.. Didn't notise anything when i used it, but run it ogether with test, and was my first time using deca. But i guess that was fake to.


----------



## ketil_n (Sep 8, 2011)

I got real Thaiger Pharma this year from Bangkok, when i was there on holiday, and that checked out fine on the verificaton site and everything. And it worked, got some pip thu.. But this was test prop, so thats pretty normal..


----------



## ketil_n (Sep 8, 2011)

Can try to post up some pics of the gear tomorrow if somebody is intrested


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

ketil_n said:


> Can try to post up some pics of the gear tomorrow if somebody is intrested


yeah go for it mate, would be interesting to see!

if i where to get thaiger pharma..it would be direct from Thailand anyway.

its pretty amazing how much fakes are out there.


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

ketil_n said:


> Yes, the Thaiger pharma is fake Thaiger Pharma. Look at the spelling "enantyate" I have the same fake, i got it from Sharm el sheik, Egypt.
> 
> I have been wondering long time if it was fake, i guess i got the answer today
> 
> I olso used the dexxa 200 as also listen as no active ingridense on the same page.. Didn't notise anything when i used it, but run it ogether with test, and was my first time using deca. But i guess that was fake to.


Tbf i wasnt aware there were fakes doing the rounds but if its out of Egypt i can well believe it!


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

I got the thaiger testmaxx 400 from sharm and worked a treat verification codes hologram even thaiger pharma printed on bottle seemed some off the best test I've tryd


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

Also my verification code was scratch off and looked different to the online one but I was told it's old batch


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

well i just went for the alpha tren, to try it out..so like i said il get back to you guys on what its like.

@Little stu, the thiager pharma i can get is direct from thailand..so i think you where one of the lucky ones

that got the real deal in Egypt.

@Big Ian i also believe there are probably fakes of most AAS out there.


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

Jboy67 said:


> well i just went for the alpha tren, to try it out..so like i said il get back to you guys on what its like.
> 
> @Little stu, the thiager pharma i can get is direct from thailand..so i think you where one of the lucky ones
> 
> ...


I think I was lucky mate the test 400 was great one of the best I've used


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

Little stu said:


> I think I was lucky mate the test 400 was great one of the best I've used


im sure it aint all fake over there, you thinking of running any other thaiger pharma products?


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

Jboy67 said:


> im sure it aint all fake over there, you thinking of running any other thaiger pharma products?


I usually got to sharm couple times a year and normally just get cidos but saw thaiger and thought I'd give it ago next time I might try there orals and may be primo or mast


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

Little stu said:


> I usually got to sharm couple times a year and normally just get cidos but saw thaiger and thought I'd give it ago next time I might try there orals and may be primo or mast


they do orals? never seen any of them around, next time your over there bring me back some test prop and tren ace will ye lol


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

Jboy67 said:


> they do orals? never seen any of them around, next time your over there bring me back some test prop and tren ace will ye lol


Ha ha il take u with me and u can choose ur own


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

Little stu said:


> Ha ha il take u with me and u can choose ur own


ok, il bring an extra suitcase just for the tren lmao


----------



## ketil_n (Sep 8, 2011)

Jboy67 said:


> yeah go for it mate, would be interesting to see!
> 
> if i where to get thaiger pharma..it would be direct from Thailand anyway.
> 
> its pretty amazing how much fakes are out there.


Hey.. sorry i was late with the pics.. here they are.


----------



## ketil_n (Sep 8, 2011)

The test prop is from a well known legit pharmacy in bangkok, and it checked out on the thaiger pharma website.

The tren e is from sharm el sheik egypt.. and the results from wendios? showed no active ingrediens, in the tren e same as mine with the mispelling "enantyate"


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

ketil_n said:


> The test prop is from a well known legit pharmacy in bangkok, and it checked out on the thaiger pharma website.
> 
> The tren e is from sharm el sheik egypt.. and the results from wendios? showed no active ingrediens, in the tren e same as mine with the mispelling "enantyate"


Yeah can defiantly tell the difference between the packaging, thanks for posting that anyway bro!

I went with the alpha trenarapid, but it's good to know now that If I do go for any thaiger pharma products

I can now tell the difference!


----------



## pamagcoly (Jul 23, 2014)

ketil_n said:


> View attachment 156404
> View attachment 156405
> View attachment 156406
> View attachment 156407
> ...


Heard of those Thaiger pharma are great stuff too  I live in Bangkok, whereas I can be able to get Meditech and Unigen only. Would you mind if you can guide me where exactly that I can get some of those Thaiger pharma, really wanna try them for the next cycle. :devil2:


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

i sued thaiger pherphlex. npp/deca blend last year after i ran out of orbis and the gain kept coming .. seemed very good at the time! will avoid from now on


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

GMO said:


> i sued thaiger pherphlex. npp/deca blend last year after i ran out of orbis and the gain kept coming .. seemed very good at the time! will avoid from now on


if you had good results with there products what makes you say, you will avoid them now?

bit of a bump


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

Jboy67 said:


> if you had good results with there products what makes you say, you will avoid them now?
> 
> bit of a bump


to many mixed reviews mate, plenty of other labs with solid feedback to choose from


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

GMO said:


> to many mixed reviews mate, plenty of other labs with solid feedback to choose from


yeah true, i did run the alpha pharma trenarapid instead anyway.


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

Jboy67 said:


> yeah true, i did run the alpha pharma trenarapid instead anyway.


how did you find it mate?


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

GMO said:


> how did you find it mate?


was pretty potent, i did only run the one vial of that brand of tren tho..but you could feel the effects for sure

filled me out, left me breathless a lot..just an overall good product, i will be stocking up some more hopefully at the end of this month

then i will run a log on that particular brand of tren A, a long with there androxine.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

will be running this next week. got 7 vials of it :thumb:


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

jeffj said:


> will be running this next week. got 7 vials of it :thumb:


Come on now...didnt your parents ever tell you to share? :sad:


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

:whistling:


----------



## vapor1 (Aug 31, 2014)

alpha pharma trenarapid is great stuff. the pip was bad the first week then it got soo much better the second week. like someone said earler....made me out of breath so quick and sweating easily....very ****ed up dreams but wicked strength gains and fat loss im onto my third week so its ionly getting better. i dont seem to be getting those night sweats though but its different for everyone.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

vapor1 said:


> alpha pharma trenarapid is great stuff. the pip was bad the first week then it got soo much better the second week. like someone said earler....made me out of breath so quick and sweating easily....very ****ed up dreams but wicked strength gains and fat loss im onto my third week so its ionly getting better. i dont seem to be getting those night sweats though but its different for everyone.


what dose are you running?


----------



## Evans1973 (Oct 29, 2014)

Can anybody confirm is this is genuine or not from sharm in egypt? looks really well made, holograms raised logos etc, authenticity code doesnt work but apparently thats because its an old batch and codes are different format on new batches?


----------



## Gaz_185 (Mar 17, 2013)

Evans1973 said:


> Can anybody confirm is this is genuine or not from sharm in egypt? looks really well made, holograms raised logos etc, authenticity code doesnt work but apparently thats because its an old batch and codes are different format on new batches?


Yes mate, looks the real deal and same stuff I have used in the past. I had to stop after about 4 jabs though, the PIP was brutal!


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

BUMP.....


----------

